# G'day from Down Under



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello to all, first post got to start somewhere! I'm from Adelaide in South Australia...just a tad dry down here at the moment and it's no where near summer yet.

My (modelling) interests are in Luftwaffe and Japanese fighter aircraft mainly, dabbling in allied now and then and the odd ship or tank.
Hope to be a frequent visitor and share information with you guys, thanks.

Best Regards Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2006)

Hallo Wayne !!!
I'm very glad to welcome you here.Especially you are a next modeler who joined the forum  .I hope you find there many interesting things.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Wayne, good to see another South Aussie here! Love to see some pics of your models.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey, thanks Guys for the kind words, glad to come on board.
Wildcat, will gladly post some model pics as soon as I work out the system to do so. I live north of the city in Parafield Gardens where are you?

Regards Wayne


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Wayne, I'm up in the hills at Mt Barker mate, though originally from Queensland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2006)

hey Wildcat, Mt Barker is a cut lunch and water bottle trip....and a Banana Bender to boot....no offence intended mate! 
Hey with this dry weather, hope you got house sorted out, protection wise, a fire will wreak havoc up in the hills at the moment.
I'll have a quick scout and see about posting a model pic or two.

All the Best Wayne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

A quick scout! 

How about a walk about too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok having a go at posting a model image...fingers crossed!

This is the first of my Pearl harbor Command Aircraft Project, the Lead aircraft of the attack Dec. 7th 1941. Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' High Level Bomber of Lt.Commander Mitsuo Fuchida from the IJN Aircraft carrier AKAGI, target- Battleship Row.

Hope you like it. 



Regards Wayne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

Good job!

I have to start modeling again as well. I get really edgy and want to start up again when I see other peoples models. I want to do mostly ETO stuff though like I used to and get most of the Luftwaffe aircraft especially the night fighters.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 10, 2006)

Aw bugger another damne Aussie!

<ahem>

I mean, fraternal greetings to our cousins across the Tasman!  

Kiwimac


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent model Wayne, looks great mate. Have you done any WWII RAAF stuff?
As for the fire danger, I think we're as prepared as we'll ever be, hopefully we won't get any big fires this year - but I'm not counting on it, with the complete lack of rain we've had this winter. I can't believe it's 30 odd degrees today and we're only in October!
Anywho, like the the mode mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. 
Hey there are Aussies everwhere... Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oy, Oy ,Oy!

Wildcat I must admit not a single RAAF aircraft,BUT I do have a few Spitfires and P-40's to do for Aussie aces, just haven't got to them yet.

Here is another favorite the Ace of Aces Erich Hartmann and his Bf109G-6 in 1/32 scale.
Hope these images aren't too big?

Best Regards Wayne.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice detail work, Wayne! And welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent job there. I need to build my 109G-6 in 1/32 scale that is sitting on my shelf and not started yet. I need more time!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

Excellent, looks fantastic mate!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

and he has a point what is it with the recent aussie invasion?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

We've run out of beer....


----------



## ma056769 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello to all, first post got to start somewhere! I'm from Adelaide in South Australia...just a tad dry down here at the moment and it's no where near summer yet.
> 
> My (modelling) interests are in Luftwaffe and Japanese fighter aircraft mainly, dabbling in allied now and then and the odd ship or tank.
> Hope to be a frequent visitor and share information with you guys, thanks.
> ...



Wayne: You might want to model the Japanesse planes that bombed Darwin. 
In fact see if theres any oldtimers that might be able to help. 
John


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 24, 2006)

g'day wayne.
fellow aussie from queensland. brisbane actually. was raised on RAAF bases and did aircraft modelling years ago, with old airfix models and such when i was a nipper. mainly allied aircraft like spitfires hurricanes p40s mustangs etc and bombers like the lancaster wellington sterlings etc etc. had a favourite model aircraft store i use to frequent called vogellers in ipswich queensland. and guess what store is still there selling model aircraft etc etc. but seeing you are a crow eater wayne and i am a banana bender not much chance you coming to queensland to buy models i suppose


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 24, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> Aw bugger another damne Aussie!
> 
> <ahem>
> 
> ...



kia ora or something like that. another haka trotting kiwi to spoil the day and i possibley won't make your day mac as i am an aussie as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2006)

Back on deck! been rather busy this past week AND using every spare moment trying to finish my 1/32 Fw190A-5 for our local comps this coming weekend... will just make it to the starting line... I hope!

Emac, sorry just a bit far to go to buy a model! but Hi anyway.

Hey John I am doing a Pearl Harbor project so it is a distinct possibility that some of my upcoming Japanese aircraft participated in attacks on Darwin?

Here is a distinct possibility, the plane that is, as the pilot that flew the aircraft at Pearl Harbor, Lt Kiyokuma Okajima, transfered from Hiryu to Zuikaku in late Jan 42.

All the best Wayne.

Just a quick added note, don't know why but the 'grey' fabric surfaces have come up much darker in the photo than they are on the model giving the wrong impression to their correct shade?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks very professional and detailed... Nice work...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah let us know how the compititions go, get lots of pics of others' work.........


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah let us know how the compititions go, get lots of pics of others' work.........



you know i love that signiture of yours about spitfire pilot sinking tripitz. reminds me of a story my dad told me about a bomber pilot being investured by king george with a VC. as story goes both king george and pilot had speach impediments and they were discussing something about fokker wulfes. you can imagine the rest. crudity in war at its foremost hahaha


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wayne Little said:


> Back on deck! been rather busy this past week AND using every spare moment trying to finish my 1/32 Fw190A-5 for our local comps this coming weekend... will just make it to the starting line... I hope!
> 
> Emac, sorry just a bit far to go to buy a model! but Hi anyway.
> 
> ...




no worries wayne. look forward to more photos of your models mate


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

i've had that quote in my signature since i joined nearly 3 years ago, i really should change it  and i wouldn't believe that king George story there're so many similar jokes out there it's probably just annother of them........


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2006)

Guys, it seems the 190 will be ready baring any crash landings for Saturday,
I will have my digital camera handy so will take lots of pics for posting.
Looking forward to a great competition.

Regards Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2006)

hey Guys, back from an intense couple of nights of finishing models for our local comp, and just as fast the comp is over for another year.
Now where do you want to view the Model Comp photo's, here or in the next forum "Modelling?" Talk to me moderators!

Had great success, 5 entries 4 first place and a third place, rather happy with that!

All the best Wayne


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Wildcat, thanks mate!

Wayne


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i've had that quote in my signature since i joined nearly 3 years ago, i really should change it  and i wouldn't believe that king George story there're so many similar jokes out there it's probably just annother of them........



Now would i fiddle you a story lanc. Trust me like the politican said to thief hahaha


----------



## abramsteve (Nov 13, 2006)

G'day All

Just signed up here and figured this would be a great place to introduce myself! Im another South Aussie (and proud!) and look forward to reading and maybe contributing to your forum. 

Im also a bit of an aircraft and ship modeler, and its good to see some locals also interested. 

Cheers

Steve!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 13, 2006)

abramsteve said:


> G'day All
> 
> Just signed up here and figured this would be a great place to introduce myself! Im another South Aussie (and proud!) and look forward to reading and maybe contributing to your forum.
> 
> ...



not another bloody crow eater. bloody south aussies and don dunstan and all. g'day steve and welcome to the site from a queenslander where the true aussies reside hahaha


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wayne Little said:


> hey Guys, back from an intense couple of nights of finishing models for our local comp, and just as fast the comp is over for another year.
> Now where do you want to view the Model Comp photo's, here or in the next forum "Modelling?" Talk to me moderators!
> 
> Had great success, 5 entries 4 first place and a third place, rather happy with that!
> ...



onya wayne good work mate


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and he has a point what is it with the recent aussie invasion?



whats with aussie invasion. easy lanc. keeps you bloody poms in line


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Thanks for your comments Emac44 and hello to you and welcome abramsteve.
So where are located?

Wayne


----------



## abramsteve (Nov 13, 2006)

Another northerner, Elizabeth Grove! Sure was nice to see that rain the other night hey! 

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Steve

Oh and banana benders can be tolerated, so longs as your not a victorian sympathiser!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 13, 2006)

with your drought down there at the bottom of the earth is there any water restrictions or such


----------



## abramsteve (Nov 13, 2006)

oh yea! Some states, such as Queensland have been on water restricitions for years now. We here in SA are on our tightest in years. Its been worse though so its not that much of a hassle, but sure hope it dont get much worse...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey abramsteve I'm in Parafield gardens way over in the corner near Port Wakefield Road.(Whites and Shepardson Rd.)
Hey guys we had Thunder lightning and 14mm of rain the other night while it was a good downpour and soaking it won't have done much good other than 'green' everything up, we need heaps to drop in our catchment areas as we are way down on holdings, abot 50% as opposed to about 90% last year. For some strange or stupid reason we as a state are using more water now there are restrictions than before the restrictions...? Go figure?? Someones not playing fair!!

Regards Wayne.


----------

